# At last! Positive article on older mothers



## babywhish

It was good to finally find a newspaper article which was fair (in fact quite positive) towards older others so though I would link it in here for anyone that wants to read it.

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/...ve-evidence-suggests-make-BETTER-mothers.html


----------



## SabrinaKat

Well, I'll be 44 when I have my 'first' (mc two years ago), hum...maybe we could think of a younger brother or sister in a year or two, but want to get through this one first!

best wishes


----------



## AngelUK

Great article. I especially liked the reminder about how women before the pill not uncommonly had babies well into their 40s and even late 40s! Thanks for sharing :)


----------



## Torontogal

Yes, thanks for posting this! It is nice to see a positive article on older moms.
Makes sense it would be the trend given life expectancies and how long it takes to get settled these days. Nice to get the historical perspective too!


----------



## SecondTimeMom

Thanks for the article...sometimes either I feel or others have reminded me of my age but then I remember my grandmother had my dad (youngest of 12) at 39 and my aunt had her youngest of 8 at 42 at the same time her oldest daughter had her first child...all naturally.


----------



## Nat0619

Great article, thanks for posting :thumbup:


----------



## Sunshine12

Thanks for posting. I have to say I have never wanted children prior to now. Never felt ready and at 38 I dont feel to old at all. TBH I expected it to take at least a year or two to get pregnant (it happened on our first attempt) which would have made me almost 40 when giving birth which would have been OK. I still feel too young now!! I would wait another 10 years if I could. x


----------



## randomma

get pregnant in 40+ is risky IMO


----------



## knitbit

My grandmother had my mom at 39. My other grandmother was 38 when my aunt was born. My cousin had her youngest (without medical assistance) at 42. My mom didn't go through menopause until she was in her mid 50s. I come from pioneer stock, LOL, so it should come at no surprise that I'm having twins at 39. 

DH's great-grandmother had 15 babies, and she had her youngest at 50. People forget that it was not uncommon for women to have babies until menopause. Age is just a number.


----------



## Torontogal

Sunshine12 said:


> Thanks for posting. I have to say I have never wanted children prior to now. Never felt ready and at 38 I dont feel to old at all. TBH I expected it to take at least a year or two to get pregnant (it happened on our first attempt) which would have made me almost 40 when giving birth which would have been OK. I still feel too young now!! I would wait another 10 years if I could. x

Sunshine12, I am 36 and I feel exactly the same way! I don't know how the teenagers do it (not knocking them, more in awe than anything). I still don't feel like an adult! 

While we're all on the subject of older moms in our families, my Great Grandma had my Granddad at 45!


----------



## Andypanda6570

randomma said:


> get pregnant in 40+ is risky IMO

So is walking across the street, but we still do it :wacko::wacko: :shrug:


----------



## Reydalove

Great article. It is nice to read information on later pregnancies with the positives mentioned. Not just about the ratio of trisomy's or probabilities.


----------

